# Subs needed Middletown,ct



## DAVID A. LENZ (Aug 23, 2007)

Subs needed in Middletown, CT. please respond to [email protected]


----------



## DAVID A. LENZ (Aug 23, 2007)

Still looking for qualified drivers and subs for the upcoming season. Contact me at [email protected].


----------



## DAVID A. LENZ (Aug 23, 2007)

Bump...Still Looking for qualified Subs!


----------



## DAVID A. LENZ (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking for Subs for Middletown/Meriden Area. Contact me at (860) 347-5929

David
www.LenzLandscapeService.com


----------

